# DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Nach Bayern und Niedersachsen nun auch B-W raus aus DAFV​*
Und es bröckelt weiter....

Die Landesverbände in Baden-Württemberg waren ja im Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg als einzelne Verbände organisiert. Schon seit Jahren liefen immer wieder fehlgeschlagene Versuche einer Fusion der Landesverbände in B-W unter dem Dach des Landesfischereiverbandes als dann einziger Vertretung in Baden-Württemberg.


Laut einer noch nicht bestätigten Meldung eines Teilnehmers (Präsi von keinem kleinen Verein) von der Fusionsversammlung gestern beim Landesverband VfG ist Baden-Württemberg nun (fast, bis auf die 4.000 Badener) komplett raus aus dem DAFV und nicht nur der VfG wie bisher.

Denn mit der gestrigen Zustimmung des Landesverbandes VfG BW zur Fusion der baden-württembergischen Landesverbände unter dem Dach des Landesfischereiverbandes in Baden-Württemberg wären dann ab Herbst dieses Jahres alle Verbände in B-W bis auf die Badener vereint.

Und der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg wäre bis dato nicht Mitglied im DAFV gewesen, sondern nur die bisherigen nicht fusionierten Landesverbände (bis auf den schon gekündigten VfG).

Durch die Fusion in Baden-Württemberg wären nach der Meldung aber dann alle im Landesfischereiverband fusionierten Landesverbände auch raus aus dem DAFV. 

Der Badische Sportfischerverband habe an der Fusion in B-W nicht teilgenommen und bliebe selbstständig mit seinen ca. 4000 Mitgliedern (und dementsprechend als B-W-Splitterverband wohl auch im DAFV).


*Anmerkung:*
Ob das tatsächlich so ist wie gemeldet, wird sich zeigen.

Da im Fusionsvertrag der B-Wler steht, dass Alt-Mitgliedschaften der fusionierenden Verbände beibehalten würden was dann auch zur DAFV - Mitgliedschaft gelten würde. Bin gespannt wie die das regeln werden/wollen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*

Teutschland, einich Angelfischerverbandlerland ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*

Zunächst mal #6
Aber warum regeln die das


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da im Fusionsvertrag der B-Wler steht, dass Alt-Mitgliedschaften der fusionierenden Verbände beibehalten würden was dann auch zur DAFV - Mitgliedschaft gelten würde.


nicht gleich im Detail? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*



> Aber warum regeln die das nicht gleich im Detail?



Ich möchte hier nicht schon wieder Schlechtes über Verbandler sagen müssen...

Wer da geschlafen hat (die, welche rauswollen, ob das ne Hintertür sein soll?) 
Herr Kath vom Landesverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern ist ja zum Beispiel Mitglied der obskuren DAFV-Finanzkommission und setzte sich immer sehr für die Trümmertruppe im Bund ein..


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*

Und der LAVB liegt weiter im Dornröschenschlaf. Was echt traurig ist und mir echt unverständlich.  Denn der  LAVB, macht an sich eine gute Arbeit in Brandenburg, was an unserer relativ entspannten  Fischereigesetzgebung und Voschriften zu ersehen ist. Warum man also an dieser Chaostrümmertruppe festhält, ist mir und mittlerweile den meisten anderen Anglern in Brandenburg schleierhaft und unbegreiflich.  
Sollte hier einer aus der Führungsriege des LAVB mitlesen, kündigt diesem korrupten Schlamper und Selbstbedienungsverein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*

Überlegt mal, was ihr für die bisherigen knapp 160.000 Euro *PRO JAHR!!* und die zukünftigen 160.000 Euro mal X *PRO JAHR!!* für den DAFV in Brandenburg schön Fische besetzen könntet  - oder wenn die auch mehr auf Naturschutz statt auf Besatz stehen:
Freibier für alle LAVBler...

Wäre das Geld so oder so besser angelegt als im DAFV versenkt ;-)))

Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht in B-W, ich trau dem Braten, wie gesagt, noch nicht..

Da gibts noch zu viele wie Kath und Oberacker etc....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal #6
> Aber warum regeln die das
> 
> nicht gleich im Detail? |kopfkrat



haha,

weil wir alles können außer hochdeutsch!

wenn schon der größte badische verein gegen eine Aufhebung des nachtangelverbot ist kann nix gescheites rauskommen! sollte die schwaben tatsächlich austreten werde ich nie wieder über die maultaschensüdländer lästern!! ehrenwort.


grussen michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Nun auch Baden-Württemberg raus nach Bayern und Niedersachsen*



> wenn schon der größte badische verein gegen eine Aufhebung des nachtangelverbot ist


Hat sich mit dem neuen Präsi geändert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300818


----------

